# Smoking Bad...Major help please



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys,

The buddy with the AC 700 EFI that was snorking it is still having issues.

Background:
Last summer he swamped the machine in a water/mud hole. He was one the last ones through so it had been worked up a bit. We flipped the machine upside down and drained the water. We got it running and he made the rest of the ride. He wasnt overly easy on the motor due to a bit of liquid courage.

6weeks ago:
He decided as he was tearing into the project this winter that he was going to snorkel it and move his radiator to the front rack. He took his machine to a shop to figure out why it smoked so bad becuase he didnt want to tear into the motor himself. When he took to the shop the guy tore it apart and found 2 really bad valve seats. Replaced all 4. Said the head had all sorts of mud in it. However, he said the cylinder wall/rings/piston were all perfect. I, myself, did see the top of the piston, head, bad valve seats while it was at the shop. Mechanic put it all back together but was unable to run it becuase my buddy had the radiator. Told my buddy it was going to smoke for the first 10miles or so. 

Two weekends ago:
Filled it with oil started it and it smoked BAD (thought this is what the mechinic said would happen)...Left it run 10min, shut it off, let cool restarted more smoke....shut it off, let it cool, restarted with very minimal smoke  Figured it was probably excess oil burning outta the pipe/muffler. Not able to actually ride machine due to clutch work.

Yesterday: Machine is 100% put back together starts the bike....SMOKES HORRIBLY again. Smokes outta the joint between the header pipe and muffler pipe underneth CDI/relay areas and outta the muffler. Changed oil again and ripped it up and down the road. Bout 10miles. Checked the oil, looks like it down about 1/2quart. Ran outta time and back to work for another week.

What are we missing? Did the mecanic miss bad rings?

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i would think rings too or valve guides


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i would think the rings had to be trashed if the cylinder had all kind of mud in it. need to check the jug for scores too. did you check for leaking oil? and was the oil black in it/ smell burnt at all? also check the coolant too b/c that can cause it to burn oil if the engine is getting too hot.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Cylinder walls were fine according to the mechanic and I did see about top half when i was there. Piston was a about 1/2 stroke. 

Said he could not see any scratches and he ran a pick up and down the walls and never felt anything.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

gotta be rings or just running hot then. sometimes just the oil ring goes bad and causes it to smoke alot. thats what was wrong with mine.


----------



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

On arctic cats if you break the seal on the rings fron the cylinder wall you have to replace the rings everytime or it will smoke even if it wasnt smoking before.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I was thinking why would you go that far on a damaged top end and not re ring it...RINGS for sure.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

what color was the smoke, and did it have a sweet smell? if not compressed right you could be burning anti freeze. at least it is common to bruits on a rebuild. Head gasket leaks into exhaust.


----------



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

rings FTW


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

haha^ agreed.


----------

